

Defrozo got updated - difortman
http://defrozo.com/2014/08/18/introducing-client-galleries-new-themes/

======
difortman
As we promised, we’re adding new features and updates to Defrozo. Wonder
what’s in the box? Here we go! Client Galleries, new themes and more.

